# Screenshots de KDE 4!

## Cyberstudio

Navegando por la red encontre screenshots de KDE4   :Shocked:   Jesus! como se ve! Despues de ver esos screenshots voy entendiendo que le queda poco a gnome en mi laptop. a menos que saquel algo competente (Gnome 3???)

Este es el link 

http://vladoboss.softver.org.mk/mg2/index.php?list=5

----------

## episode96

No es KDE4, es un compendio de diversas ideas que podrán acabar (o no) en KDE 4.

----------

## DDrDark

Personalmente no me ha gustado ninguna captura

----------

## Cyberstudio

Sacando el hecho de que sigue pareciendo plastico, para mi todo esta bien.

----------

## alexlm78

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> sigue pareciendo plastico.

 

 *DDrDark wrote:*   

> Personalmente no me ha gustado ninguna captura

 

Estoy de acuerdo con ambos, parece plastico y no me gusta.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Cyberstudio

ahora que lo veo bien, tampoco me gusta  :Confused: 

Es tu culpa Alex!!!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## alexlm78

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> ahora que lo veo bien, tampoco me gusta 
> 
> Es tu culpa Alex!!!  

 

Mia?? y yo porque? solo digo la verdad..   :Cool: 

Prefiero GTK, GTKMM, GLADE, pero corriendo sobre WindowMaker.     :Twisted Evil: 

Saluditos.

P.D. Ok, puede que me declare culpable,   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## quelcom

 *yonoesio wrote:*   

> Tengo una PCTV Stereo saa7134. Se supone q card=26 y q tuner=33 (MT2050).
> 
> ahora mismo tengo el kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 y tb intente con el 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 con el mismo resultado.
> 
> este es el lspci
> ...

 

¿Y que tiene que ver este post con el hilo?

Utiliza la búsqueda, y si no encuentras nada relacionado con tu problema abre un nuevo hilo.

Saludos

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Si os interesa KDE 4, hace algÃºn tiempo hicieron un reportaje en linuxdevcenter.com, aunque ahora mismo no me funciona, sobre Ã©l (inglÃ©s). De todas formas suena muy bien eso de plasma, http://plasma.kde.org/.

Al menos plasma ha creado una gran expectativa, y espero que ati ponga ya composite en sus drivers para que los que tenemos ati podamos disfrutar del composite.

Y sobre todo un tema baghira + kcomposite (que habrÃ­a que ayudar un poco a ese proyecto, porque estÃ¡ muy poco desarrollado)!

Un saludo

Palmax Maverick

palmax at gmail.com

----------

## artic

Pues a mi me gusta ,aunque claro esta el resultado final puede diferir de lo que hemos visto .......... prefiero el diseño plastico de kde que el rudimentario de gnome.Me parece un escritorio original y con estilo propio.

Salu2

----------

## gepi

El estilo de programaciÃ³n GTK es para cortarse las venas. QT es mucho mÃ¡s potente y organizado en cuanto al cÃ³digo. C++ desde esta perspectiva es infinitamente superior. C emulando a C++ no puede llegar a la altura de las circunstancias.

Prefiero que parezca plÃ¡stico y tenga una funcionalidad avanzadÃ­sima como es KDE a que tenga un aspecto (Â¿mejor?, [seguro que no]) como Gnome y me permita configurar 2 cosas y media (contando gdesklets).

----------

## lanshor

A mi tampoco me ha gustado ninguna captura, de todas formas, no me suelen gustar las capturas que suelo de ver de kde, y luego con un poquito de tiempo, te lo puedes dejar muy bien  :Smile: 

----------

## Neodraco

Por si no ha quedado bastante claro, no son capturas, son mockups.

----------

## Overpeer

A mi lo que me parece horrible es Gnome y las GTK/GTK2. Estuve un mes usando Gnome y es que por mas que probaba temas y temas ... era horrible xD Si a eso le sumamos lo feos que son el set de iconos por defecto ... uf!

Eso claro, sin entrar a valorar la usabilidad del sistema, que yo no soy ningun experto para criticar, pero se lo que me gusta ... y KDE me encanta  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lord__Astaroth

 *Overpeer wrote:*   

> A mi lo que me parece horrible es Gnome y las GTK/GTK2. Estuve un mes usando Gnome y es que por mas que probaba temas y temas ... era horrible xD Si a eso le sumamos lo feos que son el set de iconos por defecto ... uf!
> 
> Eso claro, sin entrar a valorar la usabilidad del sistema, que yo no soy ningun experto para criticar, pero se lo que me gusta ... y KDE me encanta 

 

Weno... mira... instala esto:

```
#>emerge gnome ximian-artwork gnome-themes-extras gdm-themes
```

Ahora vete a cambiar tema y cambia a nuvola y entra en www.gnome-look.org bajate los iconos de vista inspirate, copialos a  la carpeta .icons de tu home, seleccionalos en detalles del tema.... ya veras la cosa como cambia...Personalmente uso linux por la potencia y estabilidad que tiene, y con kde eso no se nota casi  (ademas de las muxas otras ventajas archiconocidas de linux  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Overpeer

 *Lord__Astaroth wrote:*   

> Personalmente uso linux por la potencia y estabilidad que tiene, y con kde eso no se nota casi  (ademas de las muxas otras ventajas archiconocidas de linux  )

 

Pues usamos Linux por lo mismo xD

Yo uso KDE porque me da mucha mas velocidad que Gnome y 1000 veces mas versatilidad. Instala Gentoo sin soporte para GTK ni GTK2 ni Gnome, haz prelink y usa solo aplicaciones KDE o de consola y veras ... A mi por lo menos, me va mas ligero que Windows XP. Esta claro que si instalas KDE, le clavas el tema de Baghira, colocas 4 Karambas por el escritorio y pones 3 aplicaciones a hacer un pooling del cosumo de cpu, memoria y demas ... esta claro que la experiencia no va a ser muy grata xD

Llevo tiempo sin usar Gnome (¿años ya?), pero si quisiera renunciar a la funcionalidad por ir aun mas rapido ... usaria Fluxbox  :Very Happy: 

De aspecto me sigo quedando con KDE  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lord__Astaroth

Fliuxbox? eske tio... es mas feo ke la consola xDDDD  :Razz:  Weno yo decia lo msimo.. kde kde.. y karambanunca lo e utilizado.. ysiempre con la theme ke venia por defecto el kde... aun asi no me gustaba el rendimiendo...

Me puedes explicar un poko lo del prelink?

PD: ese icono no lo tenia un usuario ke se llamaba gentrinoo? al final kreo ke nunca llego a hacer esa web xDD

----------

## Overpeer

Pasaba yo por aqui ... 

Lo siento, se me fue la olla y olvide visitar este hilo xD

http://web.gentrinoo.org/?q=node/view/21

Espero que ya lo encontrases tu por tu cuenta o que te siga siendo util ahora  :Razz: 

PD:

 *Quote:*   

> PD: ese icono no lo tenia un usuario ke se llamaba gentrinoo? al final kreo ke nunca llego a hacer esa web xDD

 

Nunca hubo un usuario gentrinoo, era yo, la web es mia y lleva ahi un par de años ya xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd

Un saludo.Last edited by Overpeer on Fri Mar 31, 2006 9:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Foxandxss

Pues yo al revés, llevo años sin usar KDE y GTK2 me parece PRECIOSO, y programar con GTK+ es un gusto, al menos GTK#.

Un saludo.

----------

## DarkMind

 *Overpeer wrote:*   

>  *Lord__Astaroth wrote:*   Personalmente uso linux por la potencia y estabilidad que tiene, y con kde eso no se nota casi  (ademas de las muxas otras ventajas archiconocidas de linux  ) 
> 
> Pues usamos Linux por lo mismo xD
> 
> Yo uso KDE porque me da mucha mas velocidad que Gnome y 1000 veces mas versatilidad. Instala Gentoo sin soporte para GTK ni GTK2 ni Gnome, haz prelink y usa solo aplicaciones KDE o de consola y veras ... A mi por lo menos, me va mas ligero que Windows XP

 

totalmente cierto, kde es bastante mas rapido que gnome, es cosa de comprar un gnome 2.12 con kde 3.5.1 por ej.. kde es lejos mas rapido y fluido

----------

## Overpeer

 *Foxandxss wrote:*   

> Pues yo al revés, llevo años sin usar KDE y GTK2 me parece PRECIOSO, y programar con GTK+ es un gusto, al menos GTK#.
> 
> 

 

Me alegro. Si a todos nos gustase mas KDE no existira Gnome, y si no existiese Gnome nos habriamos perdido muchas buenas ideas, como tambien se hubiesen perdido si no existiese KDE.

Un saludo.

----------

## artic

Kde powa !!!! gnome sucks !!!!!  LOL

----------

## navegante

 *Quote:*   

> Kde powa !!!! gnome sucks !!!!! LOL

 

Me sumo a ese Kde powa, no tanto al gnome sucks, KDE es funcional a más no poder, gnome en aras de la usabilidad es muy precario en algunos aspectos, lo único que me aburre un poco y noto muy poco funcional (aunque si que es bonito) es el tema por defecto crystal svg para los iconos, a veces he notado ciertas inconsistencias, espero que con oxygen mejore el asunto (con nuvola lo soporto), también le añadiría oficialmente los pertty patches.

P.D. Con la nueva actualización (3.5.2) los foros en phpBB como gentoo forums ya funcionan perfectamente   :Smile: .

----------

## guzhead

 *DarkMind wrote:*   

>  *Overpeer wrote:*    *Lord__Astaroth wrote:*   Personalmente uso linux por la potencia y estabilidad que tiene, y con kde eso no se nota casi  (ademas de las muxas otras ventajas archiconocidas de linux  ) 
> 
> Pues usamos Linux por lo mismo xD
> 
> Yo uso KDE porque me da mucha mas velocidad que Gnome y 1000 veces mas versatilidad. Instala Gentoo sin soporte para GTK ni GTK2 ni Gnome, haz prelink y usa solo aplicaciones KDE o de consola y veras ... A mi por lo menos, me va mas ligero que Windows XP 
> ...

 

ehhhh mi respuesta para eso es Gnome 2.14... prueben Fedora 5, que aunque no es una buena distribucion en mi opinion hace un gran uso del desktop de gnome... intenten.. dudo que alguien quiera volver a usar KDE alguna vez, ya que es para niños...

----------

## DarkMind

 *guzhead wrote:*   

>  *DarkMind wrote:*    *Overpeer wrote:*    *Lord__Astaroth wrote:*   Personalmente uso linux por la potencia y estabilidad que tiene, y con kde eso no se nota casi  (ademas de las muxas otras ventajas archiconocidas de linux  ) 
> 
> Pues usamos Linux por lo mismo xD
> 
> Yo uso KDE porque me da mucha mas velocidad que Gnome y 1000 veces mas versatilidad. Instala Gentoo sin soporte para GTK ni GTK2 ni Gnome, haz prelink y usa solo aplicaciones KDE o de consola y veras ... A mi por lo menos, me va mas ligero que Windows XP 
> ...

 

no gracias, estoy feliz con gentoo   :Smile: 

y gnome 2.14 talvez lo pruebe aca.. pero dudo mcuho k supere la velocidad de kde, y kde no es para niños, de hecho es MUCHO mas configurable que gnome, gnome es demasiado dimple para mi gusto, asume que el usuario es tonto al igual que windows   :Confused: 

----------

## luisx

 :Laughing:   como que ya me estan dando ganas de cambiar a gnome por kde   :Shocked: 

Saludos xD

----------

## JotaCE

Segun el foro este hilo fue Publicado: Lun Ene 16, 2006 9:20 am    Título del mensaje: Screenshots de KDE 4!

Cual es la idea de subirlo luego de 2 años?

----------

## sefirotsama

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Segun el foro este hilo fue Publicado: Lun Ene 16, 2006 9:20 am    Título del mensaje: Screenshots de KDE 4!
> 
> Cual es la idea de subirlo luego de 2 años?

 

Aprovechar un hilo viejo para no abrir más topics de lo mismo. No es mala idea que los que prueben kde4 y queiran poner screenshots lo cuelguen aquí.

Por el momento no puedo ser yo, xD

----------

## M0M0

Tiene esta pinta...

http://omploader.org/vYjNh

Las fuentes con antialias se ven mucho mejor que en KDE 3

----------

## deovex

Personalmente nunca me gusto KDE 3.5 pero el KDE 4 se ve mucho mas hermoso.

Cada uno tienen sus gustos, no hay ninguna competencia entre KDE y GNOME. Son gustos.

Saludos.

----------

## ps2

Ya en osnews se pueden leer críticas, y constructivas a mi parecer...

Yo lo he probado en mi portatil (bajo kubuntu, cosas de la vida) y si que es cierto en que no puede sustituir aún a KDE 3.5.

Lo que más me molestó fue la barra de tareas. Nivel de configuración nulo. Y huele un poquillo a Vista... Aún hay que pulirlo. Seguro que mejora y así espero que sea.

Saludos

----------

## johpunk

el link ese no abre aunque ya e visto varias personas que prueban kde4 y enseguida sedevuelven al 3.5   :Confused:   hay que esperar un poco a que se estabilize bien el kde4   :Very Happy: 

----------

